# Shirburn School House, Oxfordshire Jan 2016



## mookster (Jan 30, 2016)

Oxfordshire has very limited options when it comes to exploring nowadays, and the old school in Shirburn was one of the very few sites I so far hadn't explored in my home county. I had tried it during the summer a couple of years ago but was thwarted by a very vocal local shouting at us, and even if that hadn't happened I doubt we'd have got in anyway as the whole place was massively overgrown with brambles in mid summer anyway.

After hearing Mikeymutt was heading westwards and passing through Oxfordshire I jumped at the chance to organise a little morning excursion and so we met up and explored four small sites in total before I had to head into work - a house which was crap and neither of us took any photos of, the Shirburn School House and the other small School House I found last year as well as an amazing disused church I never even knew existed.

There is very little information about this building online, but it is believed to have become Shirburn School House in 1871 and in 1946 it was reorganised into a junior school before closure in 1950. In the years since then it's unclear whether any other uses were found for the building but I guess not. It's held up amazingly well considering it's been empty now for over 65 years.

























































Thanks for looking, more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157663425566229​


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 30, 2016)

Very nicely done. To me, it looks like the house was still lived until the 90's.


----------



## smiler (Jan 30, 2016)

You got some great shots Mook, hard to figure why no-one's bought it, (Assuming it's for sale) it happens though, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 30, 2016)

Liking that. Nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 31, 2016)

Popped in here 2 years ago on the way to visit UE-OMJ, nice quiet explore! 

Nice to see that nothing has really changed, although a shame to know it's still left empty when it could be a very nice home!

Cheers for posting them up dude!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2016)

It was nice to finally meet you.I really enjoyed this one.the colours were so nice in here


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 31, 2016)

Pic 4 is a great memory jogger for me. Having crept in, in the usual urbex fashion, making sure I was quiet and no-one saw me, I got myself one hell of a leg cramp and stomped around cursing in that room for the first few mins trying to walk it off


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 31, 2016)

UE-OMJ said:


> Pic 4 is a great memory jogger for me. Having crept in, in the usual urbex fashion, making sure I was quiet and no-one saw me, I got myself one hell of a leg cramp and stomped around cursing in that room for the first few mins trying to walk it off



Didn't know you still posted up here! lol!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2016)

Loving the light in there Mooks, cracking set of photos. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful house it's a shame it's crumbling,Great report.


----------

